# Camping In Richmond



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have info on campgrounds anywhere the richmond raceway.we are thinking of going to the race.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just show up and go to the Azalea Flea Market. They are first come, first serve. You can show up anytime from the Sunday prior to the race up until they are full (which usually doesn't happen until Friday night or Sat am) and it is one price no matter how many days you stay. The cost was $150 last year, but I heard a rumor that the price might go up a bit. It is dry camping, but there are water and pump trucks that come around. You are right across from the speedway and I know people that could move onto race property, but love it over there so much that they just keep going back. Other than that you can camp at Kings Dominion Part or an Americamp nearby. For me that would not work because you still have to deal with the race traffic which is one of the reasons we camp. You can get the phone # for the Azalea Flea Market from directory assistance, but keep in mind they are generally only open on weekends, so you will not get an answer unless you call on a Sat or Sun.

Hope you make it up. If you need anything else, send me an email. We are there every race.

Darlene


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We did Azela last year.

A few things to know.

1 It is race camping so it is close quarters.

2. You can fill up for free at their fresh water spigot. We did this on arrival and it lasted all weekend. You could use a fresh water tote to refill if you like many did. Still no charge.

3. Sewer dump is free too. A roll off tank could be handy for this too.

4. If you like quite to sleep. Be warned there is no rule here about generators they can run all night long!

5. We had a great time. Over all the experience was not camping it was tailgating all weekend!!!!

You can get the phone # from the RIR web site. There are a few others listed there. There is a landscape place that does do a reservation of sorts. Beware it is a very small place. Azela was open from the Friday a week before the race to the Wednesday after. We pulled in on Thursday and had a good site. They were still pakin' 'em in on Saturday a.m. but the sites got smaller and closer to the road.

Two years ago we stayed at Hidden Acres Family Campground. They did have a website. However they have changed hand not sure if they still do. They ran tour buses from the campground to the Bush and Cup race. It was a long bus ride. The atmosphere is much more relaxed at the campground. It too is full of race fans. The bus ride was a resaonable price and it was better than drivin in from that distance. Two different experiences we enjoyed both.

Hidden Acres On edit looks like they still offer the bus. This is a good option if you are looking for a quiet camp spot with some race viewing.

If you want the total race experience stay at Azela.


----------

